
Build a facebook messenger Bot for your media publication in 2 minutes - cdev
https://blog.mindiq.in/build-a-bot-for-your-media-publication-in-2-minutes-d747bfe597be
======
cdev
These are the sample bots which get created using the platform

Example #1: Check out the bot that we created for the Disney YouTube channel
here. Bot Link:
[https://www.messenger.com/t/1773551439597171/](https://www.messenger.com/t/1773551439597171/)

Example #2: A bot created to aggregate news Political News from BBC, Sports
News from ESPN and Tech News from TechCrunch. Bot Link:
[https://www.messenger.com/t/180877825654853/](https://www.messenger.com/t/180877825654853/)

Example #3: We used the RSS feeds of Times of India to create a sample News
bot. Bot Link:
[https://www.messenger.com/t/1772749859662311](https://www.messenger.com/t/1772749859662311)

